# Can you make a pigeon house?



## JFS (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm looking for a pigeon house.  I'd like to think I could make one myself but I have no tools.  I was thinking of one like this: 

http://www.gundogsupply.com/-3720-.html

If you know where I can get one please let me know.  Alternatively, if you think you can make one like this I'd be willing to make it worth your time.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 30, 2008)

I can build this house. Do you have a truck to haul it home or do you want it delivered? Order the plans, send me a material list with the plans and I will give you a price for the labor. You will do the painting. thanks,Dave


----------

